# Some Great Lesser Known Symphonies You Should Hear



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

kyjo said:


> Oh, where to begin! Here are some of my favorites (most of which have already been mentioned):
> 
> *Kurt Atterberg*: All 9 symphonies (especially nos. 2, 3, 5, and 8). Lush, gorgeously orchestrated, tuneful, exciting, and dramatic works. I like to think of Atterberg as a cross between Sibelius (for atmosphere), Rachmaninoff (for Romantic emotion and melody), and Strauss (for brilliant orchestration), but that is not to undermine the fact that he has an individual voice. His music would surely bring the house down in concert if given the chance! To me, Atterberg is possibly the most underrated composer ever.
> 
> ...


----------

